# Embarrassed myself in front of class



## jekker

.


----------



## rymo

Any comfort or words of advise? Are you kidding? How about tthe fact that this happens to everyone at some point, and that no one thinks any less of you because they know how it is to be on that position. We've all been there, believe me. Public speaking is feared more than death for a reason. And just be glad you're not forgetting your lines while running for president.


----------



## coconuts

This is like the story of my life. You just have to tell yourself that in a few months everyone will have forgotten about it, because they have their own troubles. I know it is extrememly painful to relive humiliating experiences, but you must move on and if you can, laugh about it (although this may take a while). Also, people will certainly be sympathising with you - I think almost everyone has been in a similar situation when they've embarrassed themselves in front of many people and yes, it is horrible but also there will be someone else who has done the exact same thing elsewhere in the world. I hope you feel better, maybe watch a funny film or tv show to take your mind off it!


----------



## Freiheit

I did a presentation in front of the class today and it pretty much sucked. I mispronounced a bunch of words, my face turned red, and my voice was awkwardly monotone and shaky. I don't have any comforting words about this.


----------



## jekker

Wow, thanks guys! I can't thank you enough. I'm still dwelling on the presentation a little bit, but your comments definitely eased my mind.


----------



## MobiusX

jekker said:


> I had to do a class presentation today in front of my class on an essay i wrote. I went up there, my hands were shaking uncontrollably, my voice was shaking, and my essay that i was presenting made absolutely no sense because i was in a hurry and skipped some parts. People could tell i was very nervous and awkward. I'm extremely embarrassed by this situation. I feel like crying and just giving up on college. This was one of the worst experiences of my life. I feel inferior to everyone right now because everyone elses presentations were great and mine was absolutely terrible because of my social anxiety. Any comforting words of wisdom or advice?


if only you had a letter from a professional explaining your condition and why you are unable to do oral presentations and participate in class discussions, if only you had that you wouldn't have to worry. They can make accommodations for people with SA.


----------



## Shadow2009

Bit late but....

I can guarantee nobody remembers or really cares about what happened except you.  Most likely people were playing with their phones, day dreaming, worrying about their own presentations etc to even notice you were nervous. And anyway, it's not always "obvious" that you are nervous. Although your voice was cracking and you were shaking, I bet most people in the class didn't even notice. I was the same as you a few years ago when I done a talk and I told my friend and she said I didn't even look nervous at all, and nobody seemed to comment/give me funny looks after it to suggest I did anything stupid.

Think about yourself. What do you do when people give a talk? You don't REALLY stare at them and take in what they're saying, do you? I don't. I always look around the room, play with my phone, day dream and drift in and out of listening to the speaker. I guarantee everyone else was the same, and IF they thought you were nervous, they probably forgot all about it by the time someone else did their speech.


----------



## MrBakura91

Sometimes if you do something embarassing you can kind of turn it around and make it like a joke. I remember once in like 8th or 9th grade some people spread a rumor that I was looking at porn in computer class. I felt really terrible but I had some friends who kinda laughed so I said "yeah I totally did!" and it became joke in between us and everone else eventually forgot the rumor. But If you were just nervous in your presentation I doubt anyone noticed or will really remember.


----------

